# Guter Bikeladen in Braunschweig? - Wer weiß was...



## sumatic (9. Januar 2011)

*Hallo zusammen!*
wollte mal in die Runde fragen wer nen wirklich empfehlenswerten Bikeladen in Braunschweig kennt. Mein Bike hat mal dringend Service nötig und die ein oder andere Reparatur, von daher sollte der Laden ne gute und günstige Werkstatt haben und nicht nur auf den Verkauf eines Neubikes aus sein 

Bin dankbar für jeden Tipp von euch!
LG


----------



## Sahnie (10. Januar 2011)

sumatic schrieb:


> *Hallo zusammen!*
> wollte mal in die Runde fragen wer nen wirklich empfehlenswerten Bikeladen in Braunschweig kennt. Mein Bike hat mal dringend Service nötig und die ein oder andere Reparatur, von daher sollte der Laden ne gute und günstige Werkstatt haben und nicht nur auf den Verkauf eines Neubikes aus sein
> 
> Bin dankbar für jeden Tipp von euch!
> LG



Radpraxis Welle. Verkauft ja praktisch selber keine Neuteile, deshalb kann er einem auch nichts aufschwatzen, gut ausgebildet und sympathisch. Macht auch Sachen wie Federgabelservice und Metallarbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Motz (10. Januar 2011)

Der beste Bike Laden in Braunschweig ist Steinkamp Räder nach mass,
Die haben einen super servies und wenn du ein neues brauchst bekommst du es wenn du willst auch nach deinen wünschen.


----------



## Sahnie (10. Januar 2011)

Dr.Motz schrieb:


> Der beste Bike Laden in Braunschweig ist Steinkamp Räder nach mass,
> Die haben einen super servies und wenn du ein neues brauchst bekommst du es wenn du willst auch nach deinen wünschen.



Ja, wenn man ein Bergamont will.


----------



## ohneworte (10. Januar 2011)

Radspezial, die gehören zur Lebenshilfe und bieten faire Preise.


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. Januar 2011)

Fahr nach Peine (ca25km entfernt) zur Zweirad Company. Die Jungs haben richtig Ahnung und fahren auch selbst MTB.
Adresse findest Du hier:
www.die-zweirad-company.de


----------



## Sahnie (10. Januar 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Radspezial, die gehören zur Lebenshilfe und bieten faire Preise.




Wenn man keine Mehrwertsteuer bezahlen muss (oder nur reduzierte) und Geld für die Angestellten bekommt, kann man das auch machen. Aber Ahnung und Radspezial... Naja.


----------



## Simmel (10. Januar 2011)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Fahr nach Peine (ca25km entfernt) zur Zweirad Company. Die Jungs haben richtig Ahnung und fahren auch selbst MTB.
> Adresse findest Du hier:
> www.die-zweirad-company.de



hat hier jemand nach Peine gefragt? Ich glaube nicht...


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. Januar 2011)

Ist aber der einzige Laden der was taugt
Oder sind alle Braunschweiger so engstirnig


----------



## FlatterAugust (10. Januar 2011)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ist aber der einzige Laden der was taugt



Wer entscheidet das?


----------



## Sahnie (10. Januar 2011)

Peine ist nun auch ein merkwürdiger Tipp für Braunschweiger. Da fährt man höchstens mal mit dem Rad hin um Schokolade zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brmpfl (10. Januar 2011)

BS, GF und PE sind für mich gleich gut/schlecht zu erreichen.
Mein Patriotismus zu BS ist genau so ausgeprägt wie zu GF, WOB, Bagdad oder Timbuktu...

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich in BS bisher auch noch keinen guten Laden gefunden. Auch in GF war ich nicht erfolgreich und bin bzgl. Bikeladen in Peine hängengeblieben.


----------



## Sahnie (10. Januar 2011)

brmpfl schrieb:


> BS, GF und PE sind für mich gleich gut/schlecht zu erreichen.
> Mein Patriotismus zu BS ist genau so ausgeprägt wie zu GF, WOB, Bagdad oder Timbuktu...
> 
> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich in BS bisher auch noch keinen guten Laden gefunden. Auch in GF war ich nicht erfolgreich und bin bzgl. Bikeladen in Peine hängengeblieben.




Kommt darauf an was man unter gutem Laden versteht. Billige Teile kauft man im Netz und gute Schrauber findet man hier genug. Ist ja keine Rakete so ein Fahrrad.


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. Januar 2011)

Einen guten Laden macht aber auch die Beratung und die Empfehlung/Suche nach den für den Einsatzzweck günstigsten Teilen aus!
Und wenn dann die Leute auch noch selbst fahren und einen nicht zu bestimmten Marken hindrängen fühle ich mich da sehr gut bedient und kann den Laden ohne Problem auch empfehlen.


----------



## FlatterAugust (10. Januar 2011)

Damit ist die Frage aber nicht beantwortet. Einen Shop oder Mechaniker zu empfehlen ist das Eine, alle anderen als Taugenichtse zu bezeichnen, sollte mindestens gut begründet werden.

Über Welle ist mir noch nichts negatives zu Ohren gekommen. Neuteile besorgt der sicher auch.


----------



## sumatic (10. Januar 2011)

Erst mal danke für die Zahlreichen Antworten!

Also natürlich empfinde ich es, wie viele andere wohl auch, als Vertrauenswürdig wenn die Jungs hinterm Tresen auch selber Biken und keine Theoretiker oder einfach Kaufmänner sind. Und das eine Werkstatt mit jedem Bike klar kommen sollte ist für mich eine selbstverständlichkeit, mein Bike ist ja so gesehen auch nicht von der Stange ;-)

Also über die Radpraxis hab ich jetzt nichts negatives von euch gehört, würde ich jetzt mal als nen guten Tipp sehen. Die Homepage macht auch nen ganz guten Eindruck. Der Tipp in Peine wäre an sich kein Problem, wenn ich nen Auto hätt um mal eben hinzufahren. So ist die Strecke halt echt bisschen blöd und mehr hinderlich als nützlich...trotzdem Danke.

RadSpezial scheint für mich auch sehr Vertrauenswürdig. 
Mich würde eure Erfahrungen mit den Geschäften interessieren...


----------



## Sahnie (10. Januar 2011)

Ich bike ja schon ewig, habe im Grunde schon jeden Laden mal ausprobiert. Dein Fahrrad wird jeder reparieren können. Die Läden in BS gehen halt alle ungern von der UVP ab, was einen mit Internetanschluss halt immer verstört. (Neulich habe ich einen Familiendaddy in der neuen Radwelt im Atrium-Bummel-Center beim Kauf von 3 Fahrrädern für die ganze Familie belauscht: "Machen sie mir bitte einen guten Preis für die 3 Räder! Darauf der Verkäufer zum Azubi? Gib im Programm die 3 und das Malzeichen ein und sag mir den Preis! Der hat wirklich keinen Cent Rabatt gegeben!)

Aber wenn man nicht aufs Geld schauen muss, kann man auch zum Radstudio gehen. Die sind dort  sehr nett und helfen auch bei Kleinigkeiten. Auch der hier vielgescholtene Radladen in der Mühlenpfordstraße (Univiertel) kennt sich mit Fahrrädern gut aus. Ich habe es aber auch schon erlebt, dass man 6 Monate auf die bestellten Teile warten darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (10. Januar 2011)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Mehrwertsteuer bezahlen muss (oder nur reduzierte) und Geld für die Angestellten bekommt, kann man das auch machen. Aber Ahnung und Radspezial... Naja.



So ganz stimmt das nicht. Es steht aber jedem anderen Fahrradhändler frei gehandicapte Menschen einzustellen. Der reduzierte MwSt-Satz auf Dienstleistungen würden dann auch dort zum Tragen kommen.


----------



## Sahnie (10. Januar 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> So ganz stimmt das nicht. Es steht aber jedem anderen Fahrradhändler frei gehandicapte Menschen einzustellen. Der reduzierte MwSt-Satz auf Dienstleistungen würden dann auch dort zum Tragen kommen.



Ich weiß nicht in welchem Verhältnis du zum Laden stehst, aber bloß weil man einen Menschen mit Behinderung einstellt, bekommt man sicher keine Gemeinnützigkeit gutgeschrieben. 

Mein Verhältnis zu diesen ganzen Arbeitsmarktprojekten von AWO, Diakonie und Lebenshilfe ist halt, sagen wir mal so, etwas gespalten. So aus reiner Menschenliebe machen die das dort alle nicht.

Aber das kann dem Kunden egal sein, die Produktpalette vom Laden stimmt (Merida fahre ich selber) und manchmal bekommt man sogar Schnäppchen wie im Internet. Aber richtige Freaks, die einem bei Materialproblemen weiter helfen oder seltene Teile besorgen, findest du dort nicht.


----------



## FlatterAugust (10. Januar 2011)

sumatic schrieb:


> Also über die Radpraxis hab ich jetzt nichts negatives von euch gehört, würde ich jetzt mal als nen guten Tipp sehen.



Welle war lange Jahre Mechaniker bei Theo und weiß was er tut. Auf jeden Fall ein Versuch wert. Zum ******** darf ich mich nicht äußern. Der Thread wäre in Lebensgefahr.



Sahnie schrieb:


> So aus reiner Menschenliebe machen die das dort alle nicht.



Da kannst du sicher sein. Außerdem: die "normalen" Radläden müssen die Zuschüsse aus Steuermitteln für diese "Mitbewerber" erwirtschaften. Kann man auch mal drüber nachdenken, wenn man Preise behandelt.


----------



## sumatic (10. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich find ich es gut wenn gehandicapte Menschen eine Aufgabe über solche Einrichtungen finden können. Und von daher würde ich sowas auch unterstützen wollen. Das diese Einrichtungen Geld kosten ist klar, aber in wiefern dabei wirklich richtiger Profit rausspringt kann ich nicht beurteilen aber ich denke reich werden die dabei auch. 

Für mich wichtig ist das dass Preis/Leistungsverhältnis gut ist und das die Leute Ahnung haben von dem was sie tun, im besten Falle natürlich alte Bikerhasen. Kann mich noch erinnern wie ich mal wegen na Bremsscheibe ein paar Läden abtelefoniert hab die ich so fand. Da waren Antworten von "Muss ich bestellen" bis "Das sagt mir gar nix" dabei....

Ist ja auch keine einfache Frage da sich jeder auf eine andere Art und Weise gut beraten fühlt. 

Ich denke ich werd mal die Radpraxis besuchen und danach mal das RadSpezial und dann mal sehen was Preise und Beratung ergeben...oder hat noch jemand nen Geheimtipp?


----------



## Jbnk03 (10. Januar 2011)

sumatic schrieb:


> Eigentlich find ich es gut wenn gehandicapte Menschen eine Aufgabe über solche Einrichtungen finden können. Und von daher würde ich sowas auch unterstützen wollen. Das diese Einrichtungen Geld kosten ist klar, aber in wiefern dabei wirklich richtiger Profit rausspringt kann ich nicht beurteilen aber ich denke reich werden die dabei auch.
> 
> Für mich wichtig ist das dass Preis/Leistungsverhältnis gut ist und das die Leute Ahnung haben von dem was sie tun, im besten Falle natürlich alte Bikerhasen. Kann mich noch erinnern wie ich mal wegen na Bremsscheibe ein paar Läden abtelefoniert hab die ich so fand. Da waren Antworten von "Muss ich bestellen" bis "Das sagt mir gar nix" dabei....
> 
> ...


Moin!
Wenn Du magst, komm mal zu mir. Bis auf Federgabelservice (Da bin ich noch Neuling) kann ich eigentlich alles machen.


----------



## Simmel (11. Januar 2011)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Zum ******** darf ich mich nicht äußern. Der Thread wäre in Lebensgefahr.



...besser den thread opfern als sein Material....bitte, bitte, sag...wen meinst Du?


----------



## brmpfl (11. Januar 2011)

Moin,

Welle kannte ich bisher noch nicht und scheint ja mal einen Versuch wert zu sein.

Im Radstudio ist man wirklich sehr nett, aber hängt sich an der UVP auf.
Die Werkstatt ist m.E. ok.

Atelier V ist soweit auch ok.
Hier hatte ich allerdings negative Erfahrungen mit der Werkstatt. Verkaufsgespräche haben manchmal einen Touch von "aufschwatzen".

Auch in PE ist die UVP quasi Gesetz (mit Schlupflöchern)  und es ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt. Für mich aber bisher das beste Gesamtpaket.


----------



## Sahnie (11. Januar 2011)

Der einzige Billigheini hier in der Nähe ist doch der "Kurbelix". Oder mit dem Wochenendticket zum Stadler nach Hannover fahren. Einen Satz Reifen im Schnapperangebot kaufen, ist der Fahrpreis wieder drin.


----------



## Simmel (11. Januar 2011)

warum nicht zum Stadler nach Hammerau, das kostet auch nicht mehr?!


----------



## Sahnie (11. Januar 2011)

Simmel schrieb:


> warum nicht zum Stadler nach Hammerau, das kostet auch nicht mehr?!




Geht schneller und wenn du mit deiner Superclique hinfährst kostet es nur einen 5er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (11. Januar 2011)

aber nur wenn ich mein bike zu Hause lasse...sonst zahl ich 4,50 extra pro bike


----------



## FlatterAugust (11. Januar 2011)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Superclique hinfährst kostet es nur einen 5er.


----------



## Simmel (11. Januar 2011)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


>



39,- bzw. 41,- durch 5 Personen = 5 Euro. Will das jemand anzweifeln?
Sorry...das sind meine momentanen Winterdepressionen.


----------



## Sahnie (11. Januar 2011)

Ihr seid aber auch richtige Piesel. 

Und da kommt schon gleich der nächste von den "Superfreunden".


----------



## FlatterAugust (11. Januar 2011)

Simmel schrieb:


> 39,- bzw. 41,- durch 5 Personen = 5 Euro. Will das jemand anzweifeln?
> Sorry...das sind meine momentanen Winterdepressionen.







Sahnie schrieb:


> Ihr seid aber auch richtige Piesel.
> 
> Und da kommt schon gleich der nächste von den "Superfreunden".


----------



## salzbrezel (11. Januar 2011)

brmpfl schrieb:


> Atelier V ist soweit auch ok.
> Hier hatte ich allerdings negative Erfahrungen mit der Werkstatt. Verkaufsgespräche haben manchmal einen Touch von "aufschwatzen".



Das liegt aber hauptsächlich daran, dass der Chef gerne und viel redet.

Weil ich in BS auch so meine Zweifel - entweder an der Preispolitik oder der Kompetenz - der jeweiligen Schrauber hatte, habe ich sehr viel in der ADFC/ASTA Selbsthilfewerkstatt gelernt:

http://www.adfc-braunschweig.de/service/werkstatt.html


----------



## Dr.Motz (11. Januar 2011)

Also ich habe die aller besten erfahrungen mit Steinkamp gemacht.
Hatte erst letztens mein Bike da und die jungs Fahren auch selber.
Und nicht nur den weg zur arbeit.

Ich verstehe es nicht wie sollen den die ganzen Läden Überleben wenn sie die preise aus dem Netz nehmen würden?
Die Läden haben zum ersten andere einkaufspreise 
zum Zweiten Laden mieten die nicht günstig sind
Strom kosten
Personal 
usw?

Wie soll das klappen?
Ich kenne keinen Bike laden besitzer in BS der einen Ferrari fährt oder Ihr?

Ein Stadler der ja aber der hat auch eine Kette an Bike Läden.


----------



## FlatterAugust (11. Januar 2011)

Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit mir gemacht.


----------



## sumatic (11. Januar 2011)

Dann melde ich mich auch nochmal zu Wort und danke nochmal für die Zahlreichen Antworten.

Also der Stadler wird seine Kette auch nicht mit Ave Maria singen und Spendenaufrufe gegründet haben, da steckt knallharter Geschäftssinn hinter. Wie er das gemacht hat bleibt uns sicher unbekannt, spielt aber auch keine Rolle sofern alles stimmt.

Ich glaube niemand hier im Forum würde verlangen das ein Einzelhändler Internetpreise im Laden hat, wäre auch völlig sinnfrei und wirtschaftlich nicht tragbar, von daher ist ein gewisser Aufschlag Logisch und sicher für jeden Verständlich. Auch für einen Geizkragen wie mich.

Einen Unterschied macht jedoch für mich der Umgang mit einem "guten Kunden" oder auch neuen Kunden. Ich hab auch mal im Einzelhandel gelernt und weiß das es wichtig ist bei den richtigen Kunden am Ball zu bleiben und auch mal Kulanz zu zeigen. Wenn jemand 3 Bikes kauft die ja sicherlich auch nicht billig waren, wie hier ja schon berichtet wurde, dann kann man meiner Meinung nach als Händler schon mal was springen lassen. Ein kleiner Rabatt oder kostenlose Zugaben wenn am Preis nichts machbar ist. Früher war sowas noch normal, über kostenlosen Service bis hin zum kleinen Geschenk. Kunden haben ein gutes Gedächtnis und das positive bleibt im Kopf.

Hat früher bei uns im Betrieb jemand ne Sat-Anlage bestellt mit Aufbau, mehreren Receivern etc., dann haben wir kleinigkeiten die vielleicht fehlten (Scart-Kabel etc.) nicht berechnet. Das gehörte zum guten Ton. Und diese Kunden sind immer wieder gekommen sobald was neues gekauft werden sollte oder zur Reparatur kam. Aber lassen wir das mal hier...

Also ich finde sind ja schon einige Meinungen gesagt worden zu diversen Läden, die sich interessanterweise alle unterscheiden, so richtig eindeutig ist es nicht. Scheint also nicht "den" Laden in BS zu geben. 

Mit der "Velocity", naja mir war da zu viel Verkaufsinn dahinter, kann mich noch erinnern welche Blicke ich bekam als mein Bike ins Sichtfeld der Mitarbeiter kam. Es war etwas zwischen "Wat is dat denn fürn Bike" und "Sieht ja interessant aus". Ich war auch schon öfter da um Pakete abzuholen die der DPD dort abgegeben hat und muss sagen, ich kam mir immer irgendwie unerwünscht vor. Einfach unsympathisch. 

Die "Fahrradwelt" scheint mir einfach ein bisschen klein geraten. Die Beratung schwankt, je nach dem welcher Verkäufer gerade da ist. Hab mal Kettenreiniger etc. gekauft und passend dazu gleich die Tipps bekommen auf was ich achten sollte. Das war super!. Preislich ist er ok, allerdings ist das Sortiment vor Ort relativ klein. Von daher also positiv und negativ zu gleich. Reparaturen dort machen zu lassen, hatte ich bisher einfach kein Gefühl für, sowas ist ne Bauchsache bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (15. Januar 2011)

Die Kompetenz von Fahrradfachgeschäften wird im Allgemeinen völlig überbewertet!


----------



## chick (15. Januar 2011)

Mir schwarnt, dass ich mich dringend mal wieder im örtlichen Bike-Einzelhandel blicken lassen muss.


----------



## H-J (16. Januar 2011)

Es gibt einen Super Händler mit Werkstatt ( meine Meinung ) 
In Braunschweig gegen über vom Hauptbahnhof ( rechts am Hotel vorbei ) 
in der Fussgänger Passage ( etwas höher gelegen ) .
Gruß Hans-Jürgen


----------



## Goonsen (17. Januar 2011)

...war ja klar das bei diesem Thread 6 Leute mindestens 7 Meinungen haben.

Zum ehemaligen Radstudio nun Velocity kann ich ohne schlechtes Gewissen raten... 
Ich habe den Thread mal überflogen und kann dem einzigen Kritikpunkt objektiv zustimmen...
Bei Bike oder Teilekauf gilt die UVP des Herstellers außer bei Vorjahresmodellen... Dafür ist viel Service inclusive...
Ob man das nun benötigt oder nicht muß jeder selbst wissen...
Die Werkstatt war soweit ich weiß immer hilfsbereit und das auch mit gratis Teilen wenns möglich war...
Das kann ich aber auch über die Werkstatt von Steinkamp sagen...
Hatte noch keinen Grund mehr als die 2 Werkstätten in BS auszuprobieren...


Greetz


----------



## Der B (27. Januar 2011)

Simmel schrieb:


> 39,- bzw. 41,- durch 5 Personen = 5 Euro. Will das jemand anzweifeln?




Ääääähmmmmm.... Promotion in Mathe???


----------



## Simmel (30. Januar 2011)

@Flatter

wann kommst`n in die Papststadt...an den Ort vergangener Ruhmestaten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (8. Februar 2011)

Simmel schrieb:


> @Flatter
> 
> wann kommst`n in die Papststadt...an den Ort vergangener Ruhmestaten?



Ist denn dort eine lohnende Prise zu erwarten?


----------



## Simmel (9. Februar 2011)

ich denke schon...nicht umsonst haben se sich früher des öfteren um die örtliche Burg gekloppt.


----------



## Thalor (9. Februar 2011)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit mir gemacht.



Das würd ich doch glatt so unterschreiben! 




salzbrezel schrieb:


> Weil ich in BS auch so meine Zweifel - entweder an der Preispolitik oder der Kompetenz - der jeweiligen Schrauber hatte, habe ich sehr viel in der ADFC/ASTA Selbsthilfewerkstatt gelernt



Für bekenndende Geizknochen  sicher der beste "Laden". Teile im Netz bestellen und dort einbauen. Einiges an neuen und gebrauchten Teilen kann man da auch direkt kaufen, wenn man will.




sumatic schrieb:


> Kunden haben ein gutes Gedächtnis und das positive bleibt im Kopf.



Das negative setzt sich noch viel besser fest. Die Erinnerung daran, dass der Herr vom Radstudio mir auf mein erstes Bike mit Zubehör keinen Cent Rabatt geben wollte und hinzusetzte "Die Sachen verkaufen sich auch so von selbst" (es war übrigends Winter) werd ich wohl mit ins Grab nehmen.


----------



## Edith L. (9. Februar 2011)

Thalor schrieb:


> Für bekenndende Geizknochen  sicher der beste "Laden". Teile im Netz bestellen und dort einbauen.



Der bekennende Geizknochen mit einschlägiger Shoperfahrung bestellt im I-net und baut zu Hause ein!


----------



## Thalor (9. Februar 2011)

Geht aber nur sofern Werkzeug und Knoff-Hoff vorhanden sind.
Sonst --> Selbsthilfewerlstatt. (Und mit was Glück wird man da noch Zeuge der ein oder anderen unterhaltsamen Szene  )


----------



## sumatic (9. Februar 2011)

Thalor schrieb:


> Das negative setzt sich noch viel besser fest. Die Erinnerung daran, dass der Herr vom Radstudio mir auf mein erstes Bike mit Zubehör keinen Cent Rabatt geben wollte und hinzusetzte "Die Sachen verkaufen sich auch so von selbst" (es war übrigends Winter) werd ich wohl mit ins Grab nehmen.



Das ähnelt ja dann auch meinem Eindruck von dem Laden, auch wenn sowas immer subjektiv ist.

Ein dickes Danke an alle die eine "vernünftige" Antwort gegeben haben mit der man auch was anfangen kann. Mir ist klar das sich jeder auf andere Art und Weise gut bedient fühlt, aber der gemeinsame Gedankenaustausch hier bringt ja auch immer wieder neue Erkenntnisse, und darum ging es ja.

Aussagen wie "Verbrecher" o.ä. find ich eher ein bisschen daneben, wenn man unzufrieden ist kann man das auch auf andere Art und Weise kund tun. Und die Tipps mit dem Internet, naja, es ging darum einen "günstigen" Bikeladen ausfindig zu machen, keinen Billigheimer. Wer Billig will geht sowieso ins Netz, aber das Netz repariert mein Bike auch nicht von alleine ;-)

Jeder findet eben auch genau seine Autowerkstatt am besten, die jemand anderes als mies empfindet. Ich arbeite für den Rosa Riesen und weiß das man Glück haben kann und einen versierten und Kompenten Mitarbeiter erwischen kann, aber ebenso auch eine Pflaume die keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## Papas_Liebster (10. Februar 2011)

Meine Stimme geht auch ganz klar an Welle!


----------



## dre (8. März 2011)

Ich habe mit dem Bikeladen in der unmittelbaren Nähe des HBF vier so haarsträubende Erlebnisse bzgl. Wartung und Reparatur hinter mir, dass ich leider abraten muss und zwar dringend. Sicherlich ist man dort nett, man verkauft auch gern und viele Räder, aber wenn es ans Detail geht, wird es duster. Ich hatte gehofft, dass nach dem Um- und Ausbau dort etwas mehr Ordnung und Organisation Einzug hält. Leider wurde ich auf ganzer Linie enttäuscht.
Der Radladen, sorry das Atelier, in Uninähe hat sich zumindest mir ggü. noch keinen Patzer geleistet, ganz im Gegenteil. Nicht günstig, aber gut.


----------

